# Deed to a Nightmare



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi Everyone:kung: I found this great site when I was looking up ways to figure out what to do about the problems I have gotten myself into when my parents passed away with my name on a quitclaim deed to their property . 
The first problem is I'm on SSI and I have to sell property ( over the resource limit ) I live in my own place. The biggest problem is I had to have it appraised for CMV, Appraiser noticed mold smell in mobile home and I informed them they had leach field run over also with bubbling sounds when flushing toilet , when doing laundry .:hair. Oky I said I better get a mold inspector before getting into going further with selling.
Mold inspector - Due to Mobile home being 44 year old with old plumbing -with broken pipes leaks and flooding, floors are rotted mold in heat vents it's not worth repairing - complete wash (worthless) I mentioned the septic problems cause he's a house inspector also, The land is full of underground springs and most likely won't perk test if system is failing:flame:
There is a small mortgage on property I am thinking about telling the bank to take it back ? It's pretty much unsellable. Oh there is 4 acres w/ mobile home, hilly and rocky ! I would appreciate any ideas of how to get out of this Mess :runforhills: Thank you ...


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Unfortunately, it sounds like surrendering it to the bank may be your best option, unless you can find a cash buyer to take it off your hands for payoff.


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

:shrug:Yes I've been told that ,but who in their right mind would buy it even for cash , I can't afford to do any more not even hire someone to get Mobile home off . I just hate to get a fore closer on my credit ! I'm just lost


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd sell the place as a land deal only... Don't sell it as a residence.. 

That's how I bought my place. As a land deal. The problem was, the owners were hoarders and wrecked the place.. all the floors and joists were rotted out. Mold everywhere.. trash everywhere. The house has been a total gut job, but a year and a half later, we're living here now after I replaced everything... They knew they couldn't sell it as a residence, so they sold it as land.

You won't get as much money as if you sold it as a residence, but at least it would probably pay off the loan and put a couple dollars in your pocket.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

Unless you signed for the original mortgage, it won't show up on your credit report anyway.


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

simmi steading - I wouldn't know how to advertise only land with the mobile home sitting there ? I didn't put it in a realtors hands afraid they would get me in a deal to fix some thing Yikes 
DAVID - I didn't think of that ? My name isn't on the mortgage just the quitclaim deed. So the bank can't come after me for non - payment . It wouldn't be considered a fore closer. Someone thing I need to look into more


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I wouldn't be afraid of a realtor. Just give them ALL of the information that you have about the place. Let them know that it's being sold AS IS, with all of it's problems, MH, bad septic, just as it lies. 

It's not all that uncommon to see land for sale that also mentions an unlivable mobile home that's only a "mention", not any suggestion of anything of any value at all, just disclosure.

Why not at least talk to a few realtors and be up front and totally honest about the place. Just see what they have to say. Let them know you don't have anything to put into the place, just that you need to be rid of it. If they have a little experience under their belts, they probably have a pretty good idea of what the local market is like and whether or not you could get enough out of the place to satisfy the mortgage as well as the costs of sale. Talk to 'em.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)




----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Where is this wonderful fixer-upper property located Just so I do not invest there.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

edcopp said:


> Where is this wonderful fixer-upper property located Just so I do not invest there.


I'm money ahead on mine... I've done all the work. Just out for materials. I bought at pretty much the going rate for land. Now that the house is livable, I've added a ton of equity.... All it takes is sweat.. 

To the OP, I point to Bellyman.. He's given you the best advice I can think of other than sell as land..

BTW, because mine was sold as land, it allowed me to work with Farm Credit to get this bought. Had it of been a residence deal, it would have been real tough because I would have never been able to get home owners because of the house and my heating and such... As a land deal I don't have to have insurance to satisfy the bank. Their money is in the land, not in the house. All they care about is the land..


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

If you are located in the South please let me know.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

4 acres and it's unsellable ?

How much is the mortgage ?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

In2deep said:


> simmi steading - I wouldn't know how to advertise only land with the mobile home sitting there ? *I didn't put it in a realtors hands afraid they would get me in a deal to fix some thing Yikes *
> DAVID - I didn't think of that ? My name isn't on the mortgage just the quitclaim deed. So the bank can't come after me for non - payment . It wouldn't be considered a fore closer. Someone thing I need to look into more


That only happens when you have an ignorant unethical Agent. List it with a Realtor, *sell "As is," value in land only* (if that is your choice). This is done very frequently. By listing it, your chances of getting it sold are MUCH higher. This is due to how much exposure the listings get. You don't have to fix anything and in most States, you are EXEMPT from Seller Disclosure. If there is any value in the land, above what you owe, it may be worth it. If not, I agree with the others---let the Bank have it back!

When I am working with Buyers, I access both the NWMLS and OLS. I show my Clients the listed properties, but I also will show them FSBO's. Most Agents WON'T. I don't think you need the headache of trying to sell FSBO. You have a tough sale on your hands to begin with. There are LOT more folks out there looking for a good deal and are willing to do what is necessary to get one. I am amazed at the dumps that sell... Also, I have seen far worse sell and then the Buyers took care of everything.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

What Christie said but I still like my idea,


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks again Everyone , I enjoy this site very much . Yes rambotex - Just a flick of a bic ' - than I have just the un perkable land to deal with :hrm:
Christie Acres your reply sounds interesting , but the way it looks the land will equal the price of the mortgage left. Your right I just looked up what moneys I will have to come up with to sell towards closing costs . I already spent what little I had on an appraisal and home inspection . My appraisal report didn't include the brake down of the land from MH. Of course now I have to guess, Is there a type of grading system for land value ? It's 2 cleared acres and 2 wooded . Land around MH is full of under ground springs and the wooded land is rocky and very hilly- hard to walk. I tried to google land prices , with not much to compare it toogre:


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

lorichristie said:


> ... I show my Clients the listed properties, but I also will show them FSBO's. Most Agents WON'T. I don't think you need the headache of trying to sell FSBO. ...


Hi LoriChristie,

The part I kept in the quote above kinda stuck out to me. 

(FWIW, you sound like a really good realtor and I would LOVE to have you looking for a place for me. You sound like you are a real "go-getter", which is something I just haven't found yet in the half dozen or so agents I've dealt with in the last year.)

Anyway, from your point of view, how does it work showing someone a FSBO? How do you get paid if a client of yours wants to buy one? Do you set it up ahead of time with the property owner with a simple agreement that if you sell it for them, you'll get a commissions but they don't actually have to "list" it? Or does the buyer agree to pay you what would have been your commission? I wasn't sure how the nuts & bolts of such a thing would work. Sounds like a win-win-win type of situation if it all works out just right, but still don't quite know how it gets put together.

Just wondered.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

See if you can get referred to a good Realtor and ask for a CMA. That should help you decide what to do, since that would give you a good idea of its actual market value. I wouldn't recommend spending another dime, sorry to hear you already spent money on an inspection and appraisal. If the property has a good well & water, that is a selling point. If you have to bring money to the table to close the sale, I would recommend giving it back to the bank.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

In2deep said:


> Thanks again Everyone , I enjoy this site very much . Yes rambotex - Just a flick of a bic ' - than I have just the un perkable land to deal with :hrm:
> Christie Acres your reply sounds interesting , but the way it looks the land will equal the price of the mortgage left. Your right I just looked up what moneys I will have to come up with to sell towards closing costs . I already spent what little I had on an appraisal and home inspection . My appraisal report didn't include the brake down of the land from MH. Of course now I have to guess, Is there a type of grading system for land value ? It's 2 cleared acres and 2 wooded . Land around MH is full of under ground springs and the wooded land is rocky and very hilly- hard to walk. I tried to google land prices , with not much to compare it toogre:


I know I'm not the one you were replying to, but...

We owned a piece of property a few years ago that there was no way in the world it would ever perk. It was 1" of topsoil over 5'+ of solid clay. That stuff doesn't perk. But, we put in a septic system that worked very well. I think they called it a "sewage treatment plant" but it really wasn't that complicated. It was a 4 chambered tank that kinda resembled one of those underground storm shelters that got buried underground. The input would enter the first section, and the first two were aerated (I'm not sure I have the right word, it has a thingy that makes bubbles in it, kinda like you'd have in a big fish tank) and a chlorine tablet holder that it all had to pass through between the third and fourth chambers. The output was supposed to go to a sprinkler system but the health department guy let us put in four output tubes that basically just let it flow out on the ground. The water coming out was clear and had no odor. I don't recall a price for the system but it wasn't huge. I'm not sure it was that much more than what a standard septic system would be from scratch. 

It may be that someone would want to develop some of those springs that seem to be so prevalent on the property. There are a lot of people who WISH they had that problem. The output from the septic system could easily be pumped or allowed to flow away from the area around those springs if desired. 

The point is, it's not as huge of a problem as you might think, especially when someone starts looking from a fresh point of view. 

Best of luck!


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

Ops I thought your user name was Christie Acres - would be cute ! Referred to a realtor how would I go about that ? Yes It has a drilled well - but I know for a fact the septic won't pass , it was bought as a Camp before Vt passed the perk test law. It's an old 250 gallon fuel oil barrel in the ground , leach field runs over on top of lawn. The property has been empty since Dec. So it's all nice and dried out at the moment:shocked:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Bellyman said:


> Hi LoriChristie,
> 
> The part I kept in the quote above kinda stuck out to me.
> 
> ...


This is the way that I do it, not necessarily everyone else:

1- I contact the FSBO Seller, discuss their terms, and schedule an appointment. 
2- Most FSBO Sellers offer a commission if an Agent brings a Buyer. Often, it is even posted on their signs.
3- When I submit the Offer to the Seller, there is a form that covers the commission requirement (no surprise since it has been addressed prior).
4- I am only representing the Buyer, not the Seller, so am compensated accordingly.
5- The transaction is handled exactly the same as listed properties are handled.

There are exceptions. When a Seller insists on using his own Contract, I can still work with this. However, there are a few WA State required forms that I must still provide. 

If a Seller refuses to pay any compensation, then I simply don't show his property.

I am the Primary Realtor for my Broker, who was a Real Estate Attorney for 20 years, in Real Estate for 27 years, and has an incredible blog (now has written over 1,700 Real Estate Articles, a number of books...). I am very blessed indeed!


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

Bellyman said:


> I know I'm not the one you were replying to, but...
> 
> We owned a piece of property a few years ago that there was no way in the world it would ever perk. It was 1" of topsoil over 5'+ of solid clay. That stuff doesn't perk. But, we put in a septic system that worked very well. I think they called it a "sewage treatment plant" but it really wasn't that complicated. It was a 4 chambered tank that kinda resembled one of those underground storm shelters that got buried underground. The input would enter the first section, and the first two were aerated (I'm not sure I have the right word, it has a thingy that makes bubbles in it, kinda like you'd have in a big fish tank) and a chlorine tablet holder that it all had to pass through between the third and fourth chambers. The output was supposed to go to a sprinkler system but the health department guy let us put in four output tubes that basically just let it flow out on the ground. The water coming out was clear and had no odor. I don't recall a price for the system but it wasn't huge. I'm not sure it was that much more than what a standard septic system would be from scratch.
> 
> ...


Vt has stricked laws on septic systems if the town knew of the problem they would red flag it and make me fix it properly - I think I should go with giving it back to the bank ASAP


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Where are you located at and is there a salvage yard within a few miles of it? 

The way things are going today, there are a lot of people such as myself, that used to build things who will now take them apart to sell for junk. 
As I said, I used to put things together, and that included a short time with a mobile home builder and by know how they go together makes reversing the process a lot faster. 
Believe it or not, I could earn several hundred dollars if not a thousand dollars junking that trailer and do so in less than a week, but it is pretty labor intense. 
If you are close enough to me I will get a friend and we'll come down and scrape it for the materials. I need another trailer frame anyway. 

But one way or another, I'd junk it and then sell the land and let the buyers check to see if it perks. It's probably somewhere on 4 1/2 acres that will perk so you could come out OK.

I know that you have already spent money, but it would just about be an investment to have a perk test done instead of thinking that it won't perk. 
Are there any trees to speak of on it. Not that there would be enough for selling. Just wondering!

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## Shoden (Dec 19, 2012)

In2deep said:


> Land around MH is full of under ground springs and the wooded land is rocky and very hilly


For those wondering where the property is located, I'm guessing based on that quote, it's near Mountain Home, Arkansas. A search on LandWatch.com shows prices in the $5k-$6k per acre range.



Bellyman said:


> Anyway, from your point of view, how does it work showing someone a FSBO? How do you get paid if a client of yours wants to buy one? Do you set it up ahead of time with the property owner with a simple agreement that if you sell it for them, you'll get a commissions but they don't actually have to "list" it? Or does the buyer agree to pay you what would have been your commission?


We just sold our house FSBO this spring, so I've got some insight on these questions (plus, I used to be a licensed agent). In our case, we stated in the listing that we were willing to work with buyer's agents, and as part of the contract negotiations, the buyer asked us to pay closing costs, which we agreed to, so we paid the buyer's agent's 3% fee. That agreement wasn't set up before the agent showed her clients our house, but our comment in the listing implied that the fee was a negotiable item. Typically, a buyer is responsible for paying the buyer's agent, while the seller is resposible for paying the listing agent, and many FSBO sellers are selling FSBO because they don't want to pay the agents' fees, so often they'll state that they WON'T work with buyer's agents. Also, there was no requirement to list our property with that agent.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

In2deep said:


> Ops I thought your user name was Christie Acres - would be cute ! Referred to a realtor how would I go about that ? Yes It has a drilled well - but I know for a fact the septic won't pass , it was bought as a Camp before Vt passed the perk test law. It's an old 250 gallon fuel oil barrel in the ground , leach field runs over on top of lawn. The property has been empty since Dec. So it's all nice and dried out at the moment:shocked:


\

I had licensed Christie Acres for my nursery name.

Do you have family or friends in the area? If not, I'd go visit the nearest newest folks in your direct area. Ask them if they had a good Realtor. That is what I would do. Did your parents have friends nearby? They could be asked. 



> Bellyman: It may be that someone would want to develop some of those springs that seem to be so prevalent on the property. There are a lot of people who WISH they had that problem. The output from the septic system could easily be pumped or allowed to flow away from the area around those springs if desired.


We are thrilled to have this so-called problem:nanner: We have excellent pure water from our well and over a dozen springs on our property. Our septic is located quite a distance from that area.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Shoden said:


> For those wondering where the property is located, I'm guessing based on that quote, it's near Mountain Home, Arkansas. A search on LandWatch.com shows prices in the $5k-$6k per acre range.
> 
> 
> 
> We just sold our house FSBO this spring, so I've got some insight on these questions (plus, I used to be a licensed agent). In our case, we stated in the listing that we were willing to work with buyer's agents, and as part of the contract negotiations, the buyer asked us to pay closing costs, which we agreed to, so we paid the buyer's agent's 3% fee. That agreement wasn't set up before the agent showed her clients our house, but our comment in the listing implied that the fee was a negotiable item. *Typically, a buyer is responsible for paying the buyer's agent, while the seller is responsible for paying the listing agent*, and many FSBO sellers are selling FSBO because they don't want to pay the agents' fees, so often they'll state that they WON'T work with buyer's agents. Also, there was no requirement to list our property with that agent.


The statement you made in bold isn't correct in most of the Country, not at all "typical." It could easily be misunderstood.

A Listing Agreement has provision for Total Commission. This the Commission to pay all represented parties. When the property is listed on the MLS, the Commission % is shown to all Agents who access this Listing. They know what they will be paid *by the Seller, before they show the Listing.*. When the sale Records, the Escrow Officer remits a Commission Check to each Designated Broker, out of the Commission stated on the *Seller's Listing Agreement.*. In fact, the Commissions are debited directly from the Seller's Net Proceeds. This is shown clearly on the HUD Settlement Statement. When each Designated Broker (Broker in other States) gets the Commission checks, another check is written to the Listing Agent and the Buyer's Agent. There is an Office Split Contract that applies. So, to clearly illustrate this:

6% Listing Agreement Commission (for example as this varies)
3% of this goes to the Selling Broker and the other 3% the Listing Broker.
The Selling Broker deposits this check into his Trust Account and then writes a check to the Selling Agent (after subtracting his %)
The Listing Broker deposits this check into his Trust Account and writes a check to the Listing Agent (after subtracting his %)

*The exception to this scenario is when a Seller has signed a different type of Listing Agreement, which is very uncommon.

Now, on FSBO's, there is no "Listing Agreement." The Seller can do as he pleases, offer to pay a Buyer's Agent or not. However, a Buyer has a choice.

If the FSBO Seller isn't willing to negotiate a commission for a Buyer's Agent, I won't show the property. That is, unless my Buyer, knowing this, offers to pay me. I always disclose this, up front, before I ever show a property. To do otherwise, I consider unprofessional. My Buyers have the choice to see only listed properties or FSBO's or both.


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

BadFordRanger said:


> Where are you located at and is there a salvage yard within a few miles of it?
> 
> The way things are going today, there are a lot of people such as myself, that used to build things who will now take them apart to sell for junk.
> As I said, I used to put things together, and that included a short time with a mobile home builder and by know how they go together makes reversing the process a lot faster.
> ...


Thank you for offering I'm in Vermont. Yes there are some scrap yards , I have yet to look into if they charge to come pull it away. I'm still waiting on the mold test results:facepalm: Hoping it's not the bad black mold ! After that's figured out , I have to finish getting a few odd and ends left out of MH. I just don't want someone tearing it up and leaving what they don't want. Leaving me even more of a mess !!


----------



## Shoden (Dec 19, 2012)

lorichristie said:


> The statement you made in bold isn't correct in most of the Country, not at all "typical." It could easily be misunderstood.



Thanks, you are correct. Apparently, I mixed up my recent FSBO experience with my much older licensed agent training. Many of the FSBO marketers make a point of saying that the seller does not have to pay the buyer's agent commission.


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

lorichristie said:


> \
> 
> I had licensed Christie Acres for my nursery name.
> 
> ...


 Awww took me awhile (Refer) has to be the HICK in me :bash: I was charged $300 for the appraisal I just had . I was told that was for a short version if I wanted a longer one would be up into 5-6 hundred . I always learn after the fact too late .


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

In2deep said:


> Awww took me awhile (Refer) has to be the HICK in me :bash: I was charged $300 for the appraisal I just had . I was told that was for a short version if I wanted a longer one would be up into 5-6 hundred . I always learn after the fact too late .


Here again, I think a good realtor could be a big help to you. They'll know the area and should be able to come up with some comparables, which is one of the things an appraiser will do to establish value. If you decide that it's land only and "overlook" anything else that happens to be there, it gets even easier. If there really is any value in the stuff (MH, any utilities in place, etc.,) that's there, it's a bonus for the buyer. 

No need to make it more complicated, exhausting or expensive than you have to.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2014)

OT: Now that I know where your property is from what Ive heard and read Vermont has lost a lot of business..people cant find any work and are moving..so even if the problems you are having were fixed it would probably not sell for awhile..I wish you luck.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

TnAndy said:


> 4 acres and it's unsellable ?
> 
> How much is the mortgage ?


One more time.....

HOW MUCH IS THE CURRENT MORTGAGE AMOUNT OWED ???


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

mythreesons said:


> OT: Now that I know where your property is from what Ive heard and read Vermont has lost a lot of business..people cant find any work and are moving..so even if the problems you are having were fixed it would probably not sell for awhile..I wish you luck.


Yes you are sooo Right I'm in a very poor state ! There are properties around the same area as mine in much better condition that have sat unsold for years. A friend that lives just a few house's from mine, had to sell rent to own because the buyer could not find a lender that would except an older MH.:shrug: Thank you for your Wishes


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

TnAndy said:


> One more time.....
> 
> HOW MUCH IS THE CURRENT MORTGAGE AMOUNT OWED ???


 Sorry did I miss your questioneep: Before I tell you the amount owed , I would like to brake it down Value wise . Town assessed 60,000 - SSI wants to count that value as a resource . I told them no way it's worth that much !! Oky so I have to prove it 
Appraiser assessed 47,000 on similar properties , but will need mold inspection and evaluation of septic problems. Report goes on to say these repairs may bring down the value considerably.
Mold inspector - MH not worth repairs, too far gone .
Needs new septic system by Vt laws won't pass inspection . Land won't perk , mound system 25,000 approximate (if possible)
Bank mortgage owed 20,000 for useless 4 acres . Most likely would have to be a cash deal . Oh land is roughly 1/2 mile from town line that owner has to have to maintain , and it is all up hill:sob: Now that I have it all down it sounds worse than I thought HOLY SMOKES !!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Just because there are a lot of other properties for sale doesn't mean yours wouldn't sell. If you need $25k to cover the mortgage and expenses, that's a much lower number than maybe $75k for another property that has no issues, especially for somebody that doesn't HAVE $75k. 

You are at an advantage in that people who don't have a whole lot of money but still need to buy a place are a lot closer to your price range than the people who have the "perfect" piece of real estate and a price to match. So, someone can't get a mortgage? It's a lot easier for them to raise $25k than $75k (or whatever) and with a low price range like you're exploring, there are people who can come up with that, people you might not expect.

Let me ask you this... What does the property look like? You've said it's 2 acres of open and 2 acres of woods if I remember. Woods is not a big deal, but what about the rest of the place? Does it get mowed? Does it look like someone cares what it looks like? It just might be possible to make the place look better and more cared for without spending much money. Mow. Weedeat. Pick up trash. 2 acres isn't that big. If I had to, I could do that with a push mower in a lot of places.

I am parked on an acre or so of ground that was left go some time ago. It has a lot of trees but about half is open space. When I arrived here in the spring, I brought my lawn mower with me. I told everyone who wanted to hear it that I'd have the overgrown pasture turned into a park in 4 weeks. And I did. All I did was pick up sticks and debris and mow it. In 4 weeks, there were still parts of it that were a little rough but today, what looked like an overgrown piece of pretty much wasteland looks like a park. 

A few years ago, my wife and I bought 4 acres of land, 3 pasture and 1 woods. It was really nothing much to look at. A few years later when we sold it, it also looked like a park and a very nice looking property.

You seem to see nothing but headaches. I'll bet there is someone out there that would see possibilities.


----------



## JWK (Apr 8, 2006)

In2deep said:


> Vt has stricked laws on septic systems if the town knew of the problem they would red flag it and make me fix it properly - I think I should go with giving it back to the bank ASAP


You are stressing over things that don't exist. The town will make the person who wants to live there fix the septic. Sell it as land with the property listed "as is". You will not have to fix the septic system.


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

Bellyman , I know there maybe a lot of possibilities for the land. I just have to find the people that want to put that kind of money in it. My son is keeping the lawn mowed for me. It's about 1/2 acre cleared around MH . As I said the rest is wooded with hills and rocky- ledges. Back yard is spongy from underground springs worse when it rains and after winter thaw you can't walk in back yard with out sinking:hrm: It's a hurry up and wait kind of thing.


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

JFK - You maybe right I just know that most lenders usually ask for a perk test here. Of course if someone pays cash It won't be needed. From all I have read on different real estate sites buyers get a little crazy when they think they have been (how you say) miss used - done bad - got taken . I would have to make sure all is on paper and they know what they are getting into. I was just very upset , I stated off selling MH as a fixer upper. I do get upset and worry too much :rotfl: I will try to lighten up and deal with things as the come . So many wonderful people with great ideas here !! Thanks


----------



## AK Steve (Jan 12, 2014)

Just because you SUSPECT it won't perc doesn't mean that there isn't a septic solution that will work. There are varying solutions for varying rates of percolation. The fact that there is groundwater present tells me that the soil has permeability. However, you may have trouble finding adequate separation from the seasonal water table, which could lead to a mound type system with either a pump station to lift the effluent to the top of the mound or it could be as simple as bringing in fill and building up the construction site.


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

AK Steve said:


> Just because you SUSPECT it won't perc doesn't mean that there isn't a septic solution that will work. There are varying solutions for varying rates of percolation. The fact that there is groundwater present tells me that the soil has permeability. However, you may have trouble finding adequate separation from the seasonal water table, which could lead to a mound type system with either a pump station to lift the effluent to the top of the mound or it could be as simple as bringing in fill and building up the construction site.


 In one of my treads I did mention a mound system, and yes bringing in fill may also work . I was just saying more or less conventional =cheaper , but I was figuring prices. Again anything is possible if the person wants to put that much money into that kind of land .:thumb:


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

AK Steve said:


> Just because you SUSPECT it won't perc doesn't mean that there isn't a septic solution that will work. There are varying solutions for varying rates of percolation. The fact that there is groundwater present tells me that the soil has permeability. However, you may have trouble finding adequate separation from the seasonal water table, which could lead to a mound type system with either a pump station to lift the effluent to the top of the mound or it could be as simple as bringing in fill and building up the construction site.


 In one of my treads I did mention a mound system, and yes bringing in fill may also work . I was just saying more or less conventional =cheaper , but I was figuring prices. Again anything is possible if the person wants to put that much money into that kind of land .:thumb: My Dad sold a load of fire wood , poor guy backed up to the woodshed loaded his truck- it sank into the back yard so bad , the guy had to unload his truck. Move it to firmer ground and reload. My Dad was so upset that the guy left holes in his yard from spinning . :hysterical: I was thinking about the poor guy . Can you imagine a backhoe bringing in fill ?


----------



## StickyFloors (Aug 4, 2014)

In2deep said:


> The first problem is I'm on SSI


Maybe it would just be easier to find a way to get OFF SSI and reclaim your independence. Disabled people make a living all the time, and you sound very intelligent and have a computer.

I hope it does not come across as a dig. Of course I do not know your circumstances but the whole thing sounds so needlessly complicated and I wish you well.


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

StickyFloors said:


> Maybe it would just be easier to find a way to get OFF SSI and reclaim your independence. Disabled people make a living all the time, and you sound very intelligent and have a computer.


 I see maybe I worded my first post wrong ? Maybe I should have said "DUE to my severe disabling condition" I inherited property that I can not maintain and is becoming a strain on my over all health. Thank you for your input:indif:


----------



## StickyFloors (Aug 4, 2014)

In2deep said:


> I see maybe I worded my first post wrong ? Maybe I should have said "DUE to my severe disabling condition" I inherited property that I can not maintain and is becoming a strain on my over all health. Thank you for your input:indif:


I truly do wish you the best dearest. You are very smart, obviously, so it really must be h*** being dependent. It must feel like a trap. I am sorry about this for you.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You owe 20K... Put a listing up for 4 acres land as is for 30K... sell it fast and cheap... You won't have to touch the septic if you are selling as land only... You are out of a headache and 10K richer... Life is good..


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Im not sure but you may not own anything.
There may be others here with more specific knowledge so perhaps they will chime in.
My understanding of QCD (Quit Claim Deed) is it is exactly that.
Your parents quit THEIR claim to the property.
There is nothing in that that forces YOU to own it. You can if you want because there is no one else claiming it but if you ignore it it should go away.


I think if it has a $20,000 mortgage on it Id do like SimiSteading suggests put it up for sale CASH on craigslist and bulletin boards etc, then if you find someone that will give you anything over what you have in it you Give them the QCD from your folks and one of your own and walk away without EVER having your name on it.


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes I have been looking into that same suggestion. I'm not obligated to pay or owe what's left on mortgage. Now all I have to prove to SSI that there is no resource -property is only worth what's owed on the note . I think it's possible, now that the Mobile home has a bad Mold problem . Hopefully by the time snow flies my headaches will go with them :happy:


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Why does SSI insist you prove its not a resource if you don't claim to own it? Does somebody report this stuff to them? Is it the same guy that reports you painting the flower pots as working? GRRRRR
(Had a friend whos neighbor did this to her even though she was confined to a wheelchair and had the use of just 2 fingers and a thumb!)


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

AmericanStand said:


> Why does SSI insist you prove its not a resource if you don't claim to own it? Does somebody report this stuff to them? Is it the same guy that reports you painting the flower pots as working? GRRRRR
> (Had a friend whos neighbor did this to her even though she was confined to a wheelchair and had the use of just 2 fingers and a thumb!)


 SSI is supporting me that's my only income. They figure because my name was on my parents property, it became mine after they passed. When I told them about the property they count how much it's worth. Which isn't close to what they think :facepalm: like money in the bank. If I have money of my own to live on why should they support me ? Your right I was worried about that same thing people:stirpot: to get you in trouble . What the real problem is they look at what the Town has assessed it for. Properties just aren't selling here, they sit on the market for years. The newspapers are full of homes going for tax sales. I swear I'm living in a poverty state, businesses shutting down- laying off. SSI thinking I have a Gold Mind:umno:


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

O I see yes if your name is on the property it is a LOT more complicated.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Instead of the bank taking it back can you sell it for the value of the land?

What are the limits of what you can own on SSI? Because if it was inspected again with the knowledge that the mobile home is no longer worth anything and is now a liability, might the value drop enough? 

Can you find out what Louisiana does for septic and see if it is legal in your area? I have heard that the water table there is only a few inches under the soil. I THINK they use mound systems but I am not sure: I only know they use SOMETHING!

I am no darned good at government regulations. I wish I ould give advice on SSI but I simply do not know enough and so I will be silent.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't get it...why don't you just ask the bank to write the Social Security Administration a letter stating that you do not own the property? Your parents cannot "sign" over an existing mortgage to you..you have to qualify for it...if your income and/or credit rating do not qualify you for the mortgage, the bank simply takes back the property...it has zero to do with you.


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone for trying to give me some ideas .:happy: Now that the mobile home is considered worthless. I believe I can show that the land is only worth what's due on mortgage - cause anyone interested in the land will have to pay to junk the mobile home . Plus most likely need a different or new septic system . I called the bank told them the situation - because my name is only on quitclaim deed and not on mortgage . I won't be responsible for the dept. It will show against my parents credit . I'm in the process of gathering the paper work to show SSI . Keeping my fingers crossed this will satisfy them :catfight: Hopefully I will be ride of this Headache soon !!


----------

